# New Lt265/75r16's For The Suburban



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

After much trepidation and research, we have replaced the stock P265/70R16 Suburban tires with LT265/75R16 Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revo's, Load Range C.

First off, thanks to the forum for pointing me for pointing me to the Dueler (Ghosty and others).

The big struggle was tire size. There were two choices in LT265/70R16, but for various reasons I was not happy with them. The other obvious choice was to go with LT245/75R16 ... the same diameter and revs-per-mile, but a narrower tire; this tire size is also stock on the non-4WD Suburban.

After much consultation, I settled on an unexpected size. The LT265/75R16 is a bit taller, and will affect the spedometer somewhat (will try to get the computer reprogrammed). But, the argument goes, the larger size in comparison to the LT245/75R16 will improve the ride for the 95% of the time we are NOT towing.

So far, these tires are great for around town (not towing). We have none of the teeth rattling we've heard from others (someone we know put on LT245's on the same year 'burb and thought the ride was very harsh).

I'll report back after we've had some experience towing with them.

Oh, and one more thing. A great way to weed-out tire sellers is to ask to see the Load/Inflation table. If they won't show it to you, or don't know what one is, run don't walk out the door. I paid more for these tires but have more confidence that the seller knows something about tires.

Ed


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Those are the ones that I am think of putting on my Suburban. I am thinking of going with the LT265/75R16 in the E ply. I had the Revos on a S-10 Blazer and they are amazing both on and off road. I didn't get much time in the snow with them but everyone that has them has told me that they are great in the snow too.

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great tire choice, Ed.

I have heard nothing but good things about the Revo's!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

For the first time ever I bought my last (and very recent) set of Burb tires off the internet at TireRack.com I've never considered this before but having aftermarket 20" wheels leaves the choices rather small when it comes to decent load carrying tires for towing. And everybody around here wants a fortune for tires with good specs.

Got a good enough deal to still come out ahead with the shipping cost included. Tire Rack also shipped them straight to a local tire store who promptly installed them.

Highly reccomend them if your situation permits









ON EDIT: Tire Rack lists the 265/75SR16-C Bridgestone Revos for $152 each. Don't know if this is good


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We have the LR E Revo's on our TV and love them. Tire Rack customer as well. Made a world of difference compared to the Goodyear Wranglers.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

dueler a/t revos on the excursion









darrel


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I use the same size on my truck. I just prefer the BF G At's. I get the E's and seem to save about $125 buying them at COSTCO. They have to special order them but worth the savings.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

h2oman said:


> I use the same size on my truck. I just prefer the BF G At's. I get the E's and seem to save about $125 buying them at COSTCO. They have to special order them but worth the savings.
> [snapback]84051[/snapback]​


you got BFG AT's in a load range E?
I have been unable to find them listed anywhere.
I could only find D rated.
this is a LT265-75R16 tire?

any info would be appreciated.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Katrina said:


> h2oman said:
> 
> 
> > I use the same size on my truck.Â I just prefer the BF G At's.Â I get the E's and seem to save about $125 buying them at COSTCO.Â They have to special order them but worth the savings.
> ...


I would go to a local tire dealer and inquire about them.....I had the same on my Dodge a few years back.

The small town local dealer here had them in stock.

Steve


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Katrina said:


> h2oman said:
> 
> 
> > I use the same size on my truck.Â I just prefer the BF G At's.Â I get the E's and seem to save about $125 buying them at COSTCO.Â They have to special order them but worth the savings.
> ...


Yep. They did have to special order them and it took 8 days to get them. But only paid $685 for them


----------

